# Gif`s funktionieren online nicht



## marcoX (25. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

wie kann es sein, dass auf der enstehenden Homepage von den Kids
zwei Gif`s nicht funktionieren, die mit Gimp gespeichert wurden?

Das ist echt komisch, die werden als kaputt deklariert!

Alle anderen funktionieren!

Adresse: http://www.mwd.at/marco-sarah/
Dort dann auf *Kontakt* und auf "Bruder, Schwester oder Papa" klcken!
Lokal funktionieren die Bilder    

Grüße
Marco


----------



## Aloa (25. April 2005)

also bei mir funktionieren alle bilder.
Was genau soll den nicht gehen?


----------



## marcoX (25. April 2005)

Aloa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also bei mir funktionieren alle bilder.
> Was genau soll den nicht gehen?


Naja, bei mir sieht das so aus:

Bild für das Gif

Also ich kenn mich echt nicht mehr aus!

Marco


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. April 2005)

Klappt ohne Probleme. Lösch doch mal den Browser-Cache. Vielleicht sind die lokalen Dateien im Cache beschädigt.


----------



## Andreas Späth (25. April 2005)

Bei mir hat das Gif einen Fehler in der Animation im letztem oder erstem Frame.
Wie schnell ist deine verbindung ? 
Das Bild scheint 43kb groß zu sein, mit Analogem Internetzugang wären das immerhin ~ 15 sekunden.


----------



## marcoX (25. April 2005)

Hi,

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!
Also den Cache habe ich gelöscht, aber leider ohne Ergebniss!

Auch das "Gif" von Sarah, welches keine Animation ist, funktoniert nicht!

Marco


----------



## Dr Dau (25. April 2005)

Hallo!

Spyderman ist animiert? Bei mir nicht, egal welchen Browser ich nehme.
Barby ist ganz klar defekt.
(Screenshot vom IE)

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## marcoX (25. April 2005)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Spyderman ist animiert? Bei mir nicht, egal welchen Browser ich nehme.
> Barby ist ganz klar defekt.
> ...


Hmm ... das ist echt kurrios! Das ist mir noch nie passiert!
Das komische dabei ist, dass lokal alles in Ordnung ist


----------



## Dr Dau (25. April 2005)

Hallo!

Schon merkwürdig.
Ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen dass es an Gimp liegt, schliesslich wird es ja immer wieder mit Photoshop verglichen und dass allein soll ja schon etwas heissen.

Dass einzige was evtl eine Erklärung währe, lädst Du die Bilder etwa im ASCII Modus hoch?

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. April 2005)

Hab es nochmal überprüft. Ja, die Dateien sind defekt.
Mein alter Mozilla 1.3.1 ist wohl extrem fehlertolerant ...
Firefox und IE spielen bis zu einem bestimmten Bild ab.
ImageReady öffnet die Datei mit einem "Dekomprimierungsfehler".

Wenn die Dateien lokal i. O. sind und online nicht. Dann ist es entweder ein Fehler beim Übertragen oder eine eigenart des Servers


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. April 2005)

Schau mal in deinem FTP-Prog nach, ob man da beim Upload den Modus wählen kann(ASCII,EBDIC,Binär......).

Wenn ja, wähle binär.... dürfte sich bestimmt um den bereits von Dr. Dau vermuteten Fehler handeln(Upload im ASCII-Modus).


----------



## marcoX (26. April 2005)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten, echt super
Genau das war das Problem!

Der Modus vom FTP-Programm war zwar auf automatisch, aber irgendwie
funktioniert das bei den Gif`s nicht, zumindest bei ein paar nicht!

Jetzt gehts!

Danke noch mal

Marco


----------



## Dr Dau (26. April 2005)

Hallo!

Ja, kann ich bestätigen.
Nach ein paar Reloads (alternativ Cache leeren) Funktionieren die Animationen.

Gern geschehen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

